# FWX and TFO Mangrove?



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Lookin to get a new set up here in the 8wt range and was checking out the Nautilus FWX7/8 and throwning it on a 8WT Mangrove. Any input on these rods? Plus this would be an all around set up when I'm not in jax so whats the downsides to an FWX


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought a Mangrove 8 wt for a back up when I travel. I love it. It is effortless to throw. If I am going to be doing a lot of blind casting I prefer this rod over my Sage One. I find myself using it more and more all the time.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

The FWX is a fine reel for your 8wt. 

Make sure you cast the TFO Mangrove and the TFO BVK to see which rod suits your casting style.

The Mangrove has a Medium or Medium Fast action and the BVK is a Fast Action rod.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

The FWX is a fine reel for your 8wt. 

Make sure you cast the TFO Mangrove and the TFO BVK to see which rod suits your casting style.

The Mangrove has a Medium or Medium Fast action and the BVK is a Fast Action rod.

You can slow down the action of a BVK by over lining with a 9wt. line if it's too fast, but you can't speed up a Mangrove.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

I vote BVK over the Mangrove all day long....


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have all high end rods and won a mangrove 6wt
It's a great rod! The bvk is nice and I prefer fast rods but they just seem to break easily


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Doesn't the mangrove have some extra coat on it from when clousers hit it and such?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Doesn't the mangrove have some extra coat on it from when clousers hit it and such?


Not sure about that. It seems to be about half as fast as the bvk, and a little heavier. So that could be why it's more durable. I prefer my mangrove over my bvk most days. 95% of the fish I catch are well within 30' feet, and the mangrove is perfect for that. The bvk is a rocket and can sling some serious line, great for wind and if longer cast are needed. The mangrove just suits my needs better, but I have nothing bad to say about the bvk.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya I mainly fish docks for snook when I'm back in WPB and for reds in the creeks and flood in Jax so most of my shots are closer


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

FishermanFred I do not think you can wrong with FWX and the Mangrove. I like them so much I have two 8's and one 7 with the mangrove and the FWX and I never have been let down.

To answer your question about the coating it does have the same coating as the old TICR blanks which adds a little weight but protection as well. BVK 8 is 3.2 ozs Mangrove 8 is 4.4.

As usual Red's comments about the Mangrove are exactly right and the same thing I have experienced in the 12 months or so that I have been using it. I too find most of my shots in the 25-55 foot range and I find the slower action better for me. I think most will agree it is not going to throw the long bomb like the BVK will.

I hope you get one and have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> Ya I mainly fish docks for snook when I'm back in WPB and for reds in the creeks and flood in Jax so most of my shots are closer


If you like a really light sweet casting outfit, the the BVK in a 7wt with either an 8wt redfish line (most everybody makes one) or the new magnum/shorts/whatever the company calls em giving you anywhere from a 1/2 or greater to help with loading on short casts with flies bigger (or heavier) than bonefish stuff .  

Agree with most comments on the Mangrove, a really neat rod designed by someone who knows his way around your zip code well.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## mgedge (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree with an earlier post that recommended casting both the TFO BVK and the Mangrove. Although I am not a very proficient caster, I found that the Mangrove collapsed on me when I started pushing it ti cast in the 50+ foot range, while the BVK cast well for me at close range (with an SA Redfish or Bonefish taper) and and at the longer ranges. 

As far as the reel, Nautilus is great. You might also look at the Galvan Torque 8 which goes for $400.00.  Yellowstone Anglers ranked it very highly in their recent review of 8 weight reels.


----------



## Cbevers (Feb 21, 2013)

I have this exact set up. I love the mangrove with the fwx. Makes a pretty sprty combo for upper slot fish. Super light and loads fast. Highly recommend it for the price.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Gonna head over to blackfly here when i get a chance to feel em out


----------



## Colonal_Angus (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think Black Fly stocks the BVK but I know they have the Mangrove. I'll probably head over there this afternoon to pick up my Tibor BC Light and Mangrove 7wt..

Black Fly does have a few FWXs in stock and they can order anything. Great group over there.


----------

